# Help. CHARGE QUESTION



## mr500 (Feb 1, 2011)

A while back I downloaded a excel spread sheet off the forum which told me how much to charge for my meat by the serving etcv. It was really a great spreadsheet. You just typed in the numbers and it told you how much to charge etc....

ANYBODY know where I can find that again. I lost it!!!


----------



## mr500 (Feb 1, 2011)

OK I found it on the forum. Really a great tool.


----------



## coyote1 (Feb 1, 2011)

can you post a link to it here


----------



## Dutch (Feb 1, 2011)

coyote1, here is the chart that I use: SoEzzy's Catering Chart   It may or may not be the same chart that mr500 found on the fourm.


----------



## mr500 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah thats the one. Awesome tool for sure!!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Yup - I have used that chart too. Hope to never use it again and just cook for fun


----------



## rdknb (Feb 1, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Yup - I have used that chart too. Hope to never use it again and just cook for fun




yep one way to ruin a great hobby is do it for a living,  Learned that twice once with music other with martial arts


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 2, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > Yup - I have used that chart too. Hope to never use it again and just cook for fun
> ...


I agree, my last hobby was women, I thought it was so much fun I would do it for a living (got married) Ruined the whole thing!


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks so much guys I've been looking for a chart like that for a long time.


----------



## peter (Feb 5, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > Yup - I have used that chart too. Hope to never use it again and just cook for fun
> ...


Sounds like you learned once, but after the second one (haha) No Offense intended


----------



## andrew82 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks again for the chart! Ive been looking into doing some gatherings on the side!


----------

